

Creating Dynamic Websites with Lisp and Apache - profquail
http://www.ymeme.com/creating-dynamic-websites-lisp-apache.html

======
mahmud
That article is DATED and obsolete. You don't need Apache, mod_lisp or any of
the long laundry list of tools.

The game has changed boys and girls; these days you seat Lighthttpd or Nginx
before a farm of Hunchentoots or SymbolicWebs, all sharing a Redis backend for
session management, you use X-Sendfile for serving static content, and you
rape the interwebs at 300k r/s off of a single $20 VPS account.

Lisp web could get really raw sometimes. But nothing is stopping you from
firing up Hunchentoot on your localhost and developing for the web like you
would write any other app (though you might wear out your Alt, Tab and F5 keys
;-)

P.S. Unix is not even a requirement; I hacks me farm on Win32 and deploys
nightlies on some Linuses spread over 3 continents.

~~~
profquail
Sorry mahmud, I didn't see that it was so old (I just looked at it again...the
comments are from 2003!)

I'm trying to learn a bit of linux and LISP, but I haven't been able to find
any good "from scratch" tutorials on how to get Apache working with
LISP/Scheme/Arc. I actually just started reading PG's book on LISP though, and
I have a pretty good idea of how I want to implement LISP on IIS (I'm trying
to do it as a learning exercise.)

~~~
mahmud
Maybe I can write that much needed Hunchentoot 1.0.0 document. All the
tutorials are for version 0.15.7; the API has changed since.

There are two issues involved here: 1) Do you want a "web app", or do you want
a web _platform_. It's trivial to get an app up and running in 15 minutes.
install hunchentoot, load it into your Lisp of choice and fire away (start by
writing handlers, using CL-WHO.)

If you want a _platfrom_ , then there are many many engineering decisions to
be made. Performance, scalability, security, availability and most of all easy
of deployment, development, upgrade and code aesthetics. You can use fastcgi
and write Lisp scripts for Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd or any other industrial
strength web server. Over the last few weeks I have hacked together various
things that should be useful to people; an RBAC implementation, a Redis based
message queue, some rudimentary code for managing server farms, etc.

You can use your RDBMS of choice; CL-SQL, Postmodern and Cl-Perec are all
powerful ORMs and middleware. There also NoSQL solutions readily available to
make you both proud and buzz-word compatible.

Read Cliki and you can find everything you need to create a URL shortner or a
twitter clone right there.

Scheme community should have similar tools as well, though they're a bit more
fragmented than we are.

~~~
profquail
Well, it appears that a web app would be a good place to start. If I can get a
handle on that, then I can play around with the important stuff :)

------
radu_floricica
You may want to take a look at Clojure/Compojure. A bit young, but already
easier to use and more stable then some stuff I tried a few years ago.

